# [SOLVED]dziwny crack;/

## kurak

Normalnie uzytkowalem z KDE, po restarcie kompa, gdy chce wlaczyc nowa zakladke oraz uruchodzmic amaroka to w konsoli pojawia mi sie takie cos:

```
Amarok: [Loader] Starting amarokapp..

Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.

amarokapp: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.1' not found (required by /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.so.4)

```

co to moze byc?

a w katalogu /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6 jest takie cos:

```
total 5173

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root    1096 Oct 10 21:08 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root     120 Oct 10 21:08 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   88142 Oct 10 21:08 SYSCALLS.c.X

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1648 Oct 10 21:08 crtbegin.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    2168 Oct 10 21:08 crtbeginS.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    2048 Oct 10 21:08 crtbeginT.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1320 Oct 10 21:08 crtend.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1516 Oct 10 21:08 crtendS.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    4577 Oct 10 21:08 hardened.specs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    4567 Oct 10 21:08 hardenednopie.specs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    4559 Oct 10 21:08 hardenednopiessp.specs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    4569 Oct 10 21:08 hardenednossp.specs

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root     512 Oct 10 21:08 include

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root     136 Oct 10 21:08 install-tools

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1154 Oct 10 21:08 libfrtbegin.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  350886 Oct 10 21:08 libg2c.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     754 Oct 10 21:08 libg2c.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Oct 10 21:08 libg2c.so -> libg2c.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Oct 10 21:08 libg2c.so.0 -> libg2c.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  125868 Oct 10 21:08 libg2c.so.0.0.0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58328 Oct 10 21:08 libgcc.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   33394 Oct 10 21:08 libgcc_eh.a

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      13 Oct 10 21:08 libgcc_s.so -> libgcc_s.so.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   35224 Oct 10 21:08 libgcc_s.so.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   13200 Oct 10 21:08 libgcov.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1699814 Oct 10 21:08 libstdc++.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     909 Oct 10 21:08 libstdc++.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 Oct 10 21:08 libstdc++.so -> libstdc++.so.6.0.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 Oct 10 21:08 libstdc++.so.6 -> libstdc++.so.6.0.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  833988 Oct 10 21:08 libstdc++.so.6.0.3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1796322 Oct 10 21:08 libstdc++_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  151344 Oct 10 21:08 libsupc++.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     849 Oct 10 21:08 libsupc++.la

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    4557 Oct 10 21:08 specs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    4557 Oct 10 21:08 vanilla.specs

```

----------

## Yatmai

może revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## kurak

Puscilem mu emerge -e kdebase-startkde, zobaczyny czy pomoze

----------

## Gogiel

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Puscilem mu emerge -e kdebase-startkde, zobaczyny czy pomoze

 

Na pewno nie. Zrebuduj kdelibs, a jak nie pomoze to kdebase i amaroka.

----------

## kurak

kdelibs rebuildowalem, z tym ze jest taki dziwny problem, bo ja mam ustawiona taka flage : kdehiddenvisibility . I jak chce skompilowac kdm to wywala mi takie cos: 

```
*** Postprocessing Makefile templates

*** Creating date/time stamp

*** Finished

    Don't forget to run ./configure

    If you haven't done so in a while, run ./configure --help

 * You asked to enable hidden visibility, but your kdelibs was

 * built without its support. Please rebuild kdelibs with the

 * kdehiddenvisibility useflag enabled.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdm-3.5.5-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kdm-3.5.5-r1.ebuild, line 50:   Called kde-meta_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure'

  kde-meta.eclass, line 379:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure'

  kde.eclass, line 280:   Called die

!!! kdelibs without hidden visibility

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

 a kdelibs mam zbuildowane z ta flaga..

----------

## PsychoX

```

USE="-kdehiddenvisibility" emerge -avD kdelibs

```

----------

## martin.k

Po pierwsze primo: pewnie wymieniłeś ostatnio gcc i coś spaprałeś.

Po drugie primo: kdehiddenvisibility chyba nie miałeś włączone. Przebuduj kde jeszcze raz z tą flagą USE - dla wszystkich składników kde.

Poza tym kdehiddenvisibility zaczyna mieć sens gdy masz qt-3 również zbudowane z hidden-visibility i raczej  gcc z gałęzi 4 np. 4.1.1. Portagowy ebuild włączy hidden-visibility, gdy masz >=gcc 4.1

Na Unsupported Software jest też gość nxsty, który preparuje overlay dla qt (musisz włączyć flagę risky).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426814.html Jego ebuild nie fitruje versji gcc, ale ze swego doświadczenia wiem, ze gcc < 4 miałem problemy z qt z flagą risky.

----------

## kurak

flage risky mam, ale probuje -kdehiddenvisibility, moze pomoze. A co do tego co pisales, obecnie korzystam z i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 wiec pewnie o to chodzi.. czyli na tym gcc ta flaga robi problemy? bo jakos nie zalapalem..

----------

## martin.k

 *kurak wrote:*   

> flage risky mam, ale probuje -kdehiddenvisibility, moze pomoze. A co do tego co pisales, obecnie korzystam z i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 wiec pewnie o to chodzi.. czyli na tym gcc ta flaga robi problemy? bo jakos nie zalapalem..

 

Nie na tym, tylko na wersjach starszych od 4.1

A jeśli masz qt z risky, to wina chyba jest po stronie złego upgradu toolchaina. O tym świadczy:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6
```

Jeśli nie masz, to doemerguj

```
libstdc++-v3
```

A jak to nie pomoże to reemerguj kde, a potem amaroka

P.S.

Możesz też spróbować:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=ściezka_do/libstdc++.so.6 ./amarok
```

Ale to nie rozwiązuje twojego problemu całkowicie  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

ale mimo to ustawic flage USE="-kdehiddenvisibility...", czy po staremu USE="kdehiddenvisibility..."

----------

## martin.k

 *kurak wrote:*   

> ale mimo to ustawic flage USE="kdehiddenvisibility...", czy po staremu USE="kdehiddenvisibility..."

 

To już zależy od Ciebie. Jeśli masz gcc-4.1.1 i qt z overlaya albo z portage skompilowane z hidden-visibility, to kde-3.5.5 powinno działać bez łaski stabilnie. Z flagą USE="kdehiddenvisibility" powinno działać nieco/znacznie szybciej.

Sam posiadam kde-3.5.5 skompilowane z pertty i kdehiddenvisibility + qt z overlaya z flagą risky i jeszcze mi się nic nie wywaliło.

Grunt to dobrze dobre podstawy, czyli poprawny toolchain, czyli właściwie upgradowany gcc, glibc, binutilsy itp.

Coś spaprałeś z tym upgradem gcc dlatego amarok szuka libstdc ze starego gcc-3.4.6. Sprawdź w dokumentacji albo na wiki jak poprawnie upgradować gcc i toolchain.

----------

## kurak

tj ze mam dodac do USE=" hidden-visibility " dla samego qt? bo dodalem i nie widze zeby wyswietlal te flag przy qt

----------

## martin.k

 *kurak wrote:*   

> tj ze mam dodac do USE=" hidden-visibility " dla samego qt? bo dodalem i nie widze zeby wyswietlal te flag przy qt

 

OOO Matkooo!!!

1) Do flag USE w make.conf globalnie lub lokalnie dodać możesz "kdehiddenvisibility" - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

2) Jeśli masz qt z portage i gcc-4.1.1 to pozostaje ci dodać:

```
 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden
```

 do CXXFLAGS w make.conf, a system sam skompiluje odpowiednio qt. Jeśli masz qt z overlaya od nxsty'ego to włączyć trzeba USE="risky".

Nie można mylić "kdehiddenvisibility" z "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" - ta pierwsza to flaga USE dla emerge, ta druga to flaga dla kompilatora gcc. Choć ta pierwsza tak naprawdę włączy "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" podczas kompilacji kde, jeśli tylko taką flagę masz w CXXFLAGS.

 :Shocked:   :Razz:   :Wink: 

P.S.

Z tym -fvisibility to trochę straszą jeszcze: http://www.gentoo.org/news/pl/gwn/20061009-newsletter.xml

Ale mnie osobiście nic się nie wywaliło jeszcze.

Zobacz też tutaj: http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFLAGS_matrix

----------

## kurak

no tak:) okej, bede probowal.. jak bedzie zle to sie odezwe..

----------

## kurak

kurde, jaja, zrebuildowalem kdelibs i wciaz mi wywala ze mam skompilowane kdelibs bez kdehiddenvisibility.. juz sam nie wiem. wyzej napisal Gogiel zeby zrebuildowac kdebase i amarok, no to takie cos mi wywala 

```
emerge -pv kdebase

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxkb-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1  USE="cups hal java kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility opengl pam samba ssl xcomposite -arts -debug -ieee1394 -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 0 kB

```

 a amarok sie wysypuje 

```
AT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -o amarokapp -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib main.o ../../amarok/src/amarokcore/libamarokcore.la libamarok.la ../../amarok/src/analyzers/libanalyzers.la ../../amarok/src/plugin/libplugin.la ../../amarok/src/statusbar/libstatusbar.la ../../amarok/src/metadata/libmetadata.la -lkutils -lkio -lkdeui -lkdecore -lkhtml -lknewstuff -L/usr/lib -ltag -lGL  ../../amarok/src/sqlite/libsqlite.la

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.so: undefined reference to `__cxa_get_exception_ptr@CXXABI_1.3.1'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [amarokapp] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-1.4.4/work/amarok-1.4.4/amarok/src'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-1.4.4/work/amarok-1.4.4/amarok/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-1.4.4/work/amarok-1.4.4/amarok'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-1.4.4/work/amarok-1.4.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/amarok-1.4.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  amarok-1.4.4.ebuild, line 77:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 172:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 342:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 338:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## kurak

wie ktos co z tym zrobic?

----------

## martin.k

 *kurak wrote:*   

> mam skompilowane kdelibs bez kdehiddenvisibility
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1  USE="cups hal java kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility opengl pam samba ssl xcomposite -arts -debug -ieee1394 -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 0 kB

 

Wątpię

 *Quote:*   

> a amarok sie wysypuje 
> 
> AT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -o amarokapp -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib main.o ../../amarok/src/amarokcore/libamarokcore.la libamarok.la ../../amarok/src/analyzers/libanalyzers.la ../../amarok/src/plugin/libplugin.la ../../amarok/src/statusbar/libstatusbar.la ../../amarok/src/metadata/libmetadata.la -lkutils -lkio -lkdeui -lkdecore -lkhtml -lknewstuff -L/usr/lib -ltag -lGL  ../../amarok/src/sqlite/libsqlite.la
> 
> /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.so: undefined reference to `__cxa_get_exception_ptr@CXXABI_1.3.1'

 

1) Masz modularne kde, a próbujesz wciągnąć monolit  :Smile:  Jeśli chcesz przeemergować kde całe, to po kdelibsach wszystkie modularne komponenty musisz przeemergować. A flage USE kdehiddenvisibility i tak i tak pewnie masz ustawioną, może masz dla konkretnych pakietów poustawianą w /etc/portage/package.use

2) Co do błędu amaroka, to masz zwalony toolchain. Pisałem Ci, że masz sprawdzić w dokumentacji gentoo, jak upgradować gcc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml

Jeśli poprawnie upgradowałeś gcc i masz przełączone na gcc-4.1.1, to pewnie nie wywaliłeś starego gcc-3.4.6.

PAMIĘTAJ O TYM: 

```
emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.4*
```

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

A błąd typu:

```
__cxa_get_exception_ptr@CXXABI_1.3.1
```

to typowa oznaka, że masz coś powalone z upgradem gcc, albo zostawiłeś stare gcc-3.4.6

A tak poza tym, to pozostaje już chyba tylko RTFM  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

Juz dziala, trzeba bylo zmienic gcc, rebuild i dziala dobrze. Jak dla mnie SOLVED. Pozdrawiam

----------

## martin.k

To daj do tematu SOLVED !

Tylko nie zostawiaj "starego" gcc-3.4.6 bo mimo zmiany na gcc-4.1.1 będziesz miał od czasu do czasu

błędy typu 

```
__cxa_get_exception_ptr@CXXABI_1.3.1
```

----------

## kurak

wywalilem stare gcc, jak narazie bryka:) wielkie dzieki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

Proponowałby dodać SOLVED do pierwszego postu a nie ostatniego  :Smile: 

----------

